# Why Is My Water Cloudy Yellow?



## beastin (Apr 12, 2011)

I always change the water 1x a week, while im vacuuming. This time I changed it 2x. Added fresh water, and water conditioner like I always do and for the past 4 days my water has been cloudy with a yellow tinge. It's a 29 gal and its impossible to see the other side of the tank if you're looking in sideways. Whats going on
















got my water tested and they said the nitrites or nitrates were high, but that could be normal because i had just changed the water the night before i got it tested.

I'm really worried.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

U changed all the water??







U should only do maximum of 20% and that depends on what ur keeping!! Only change once every 1/2 weeks not twive in 1 week!! Hope this helps ur dilema Bud!!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Also, how long has your tank been running?


----------



## beastin (Apr 12, 2011)

Not sure where you got I changed all the water. I changed about 30% of the water out. MY tank has been running atleast a year.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

LOL Coz u said u changed the water twice this week and it sounded like u did all the water!! LOL U only need 2 really do 10-20% max once every week or two, so doing it twice at 30% ish has probably affected ur BB!! Just leave it a week or so without doing anything!!! Probs work out fine bud!!


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

beastin said:


> I always change the water 1x a week, while im vacuuming. This time I changed it 2x. Added fresh water, and water conditioner like I always do and for the past 4 days my water has been cloudy with a yellow tinge. It's a 29 gal and its impossible to see the other side of the tank if you're looking in sideways. Whats going on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont stress it..i think you might have agitated the gravel and all the muck just clouded up the water..possibly removed some bacteria so your having a bacteria bloom. One other thing is it's possible that your tap water was slightly rusty at the time of W/C..Are you running carbon in your filter?


----------



## beastin (Apr 12, 2011)

What is BB? Bacteria Bloom?

Yes, I just changed filters. I'm running one of those 400GPH (90 gal) marineland filters on a 29 gal tank. I usually change the filter every 2-3 months. The water doesnt smell after 3 months or anything, but I decided to change both filters a few days ago. To aid in the process.

Big question. How often do I vacuum the gravel? I've been trying to do it once a week, and all the water that gets sucked up with it is usually my water change. I just refill what I took out


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yea thats fine, i usually do my vacs with my water changes 1 a week


----------

